# SWD-9 Sleeves



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Does anyone know where a person can pick up piston and liners for a SWD-9 Mccormick. They should be the same for a 600 or 650 IH. They would be for the D-350 motor, I do beleive they should be a 4 5/8 bore. The numbers are discontinued in Case. I even tried just the sleeves. I've tried like Case, TC, API, Central Parts, and like surplus tractor already. Thanks in advance.
caseman-d
NANA :grapevine :rockin: :guitarman :band: :drums: :drinkin: :twoonone: unch: :swallow:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

There's a guy by th ename of Howard Shruck that advertises them all the time in "Red Power" magazine. I'll look up his add and get you the info.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *There's a guy by th ename of Howard Shruck that advertises them all the time in "Red Power" magazine. I'll look up his add and get you the info. *



Thanks
caseman-d


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

OK, found it! " Howard Shuck 800-654-5191"

He should have what you're looking for.eace:


----------

